# Pick Up The Phone You Infidels



## syrenn (Apr 24, 2011)

Pick Up The Phone You Infidels!


Here is a ring tone for all of you would be terrorists! 


I just cant resist this one!!!! OMG! You have to play this one!!




















hello infidel ringtone


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh shit! I'm at lunch in Wend'y and i clicked on this without knowing my volume was turned all the way up and now everyone is looking at me.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 24, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Oh shit! I'm at lunch in Wend'y and i clicked on this without knowing my volume was turned all the way up and now everyone is looking at me.





Got to admit its funny as hell isnt it?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh shit! I'm at lunch in Wend'y and i clicked on this without knowing my volume was turned all the way up and now everyone is looking at me.
> ...



Yes it was.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 24, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Pick Up The Phone You Infidels!
> 
> 
> Here is a ring tone for all of you would be terrorists!
> ...



Nice, but I like this one.

Achmed the dead terrorist silence i kill u good evening infidels ringtone by jeff dunham


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 24, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Oh shit! I'm at lunch in Wend'y and i clicked on this without knowing my volume was turned all the way up and now everyone is looking at me.



Are there any TSA agents in the Wendys? I hope not.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 25, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pick Up The Phone You Infidels!
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Grace (Apr 25, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Pick Up The Phone You Infidels!
> 
> 
> Here is a ring tone for all of you would be terrorists!
> ...




omg. Peed in pc chair.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Pick Up The Phone You Infidels!
> 
> Here is a ring tone for all of you would be terrorists!
> 
> ...



Downed and installed.  Now to go and hang around the neighborhood Mosque.

Oh, right. There's no Mosque here. I'll have to drive down to Newton from Jewton to do this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats ekrems ring tone for when his boyfriend calls him.


----------

